
You are not running out of time (2010) - vkdelta
http://rahulbijlani.com/essays/you-are-not-running-out-of-time-essay/
======
badrabbit
I will take this optimism with a grain of salt. There are physhiological and
social hard limits to acheiving a lot of goals.

A man couldn't be an MMA fighter at 50 if he never worked out his whole life.
A woman can't have her own baby past menopause. Even experiencing the similar
events is different at 20 compared to 30 or 40.

Even when you can acheive the goal,the journey is different if you start too
late. I could probably climb everest 10 years from now but will I give up
midway then where I would have the stamina to finish it now?

Never the less,it's never too late to start doing what is right.

------
jaytaylor
As someone who has wondered about this subject and periodically pondered it, I
am grateful to be fortunate enough to now have read this. The author
definitely exceeded my degree of progress, and with eloquence to boot.

A great reminder that in many cases perspective and frame of mind are
everything.

